# Critique my mare



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

This is my mare MysTori. She's a 6yo dappled palomino Thoroughbred, Percheron, Quarter Horse cross. She's about 16.3hh and 1300 pounds. She's a bit overweight right now because of being laid off from a suspensory ligament tear.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

She isn't really that toed out on her left hind leg... She didn't want to stand still at the time and I didn't notice it was crooked.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice looking horse. A bit long in the back. Shoulder is a bit steep (how does her trot feel?). Sturdy horse and she got her neck and head from the draft horse part of things.

She needs her feet trimmed.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you  She has a great trot. Long strides and smooth when ridden collected. Her movements are perfect for dressage. These pictures were taken last week and she just got her feet done yesterday. The farrier was busy at a show so I had to wait. It's also hard for her to put extra weight on her right front because of her leg injury so we have to do her feet when her leg is feeling good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

With a ligament tear you want to get weight off her. NO grain. Grass hay and not the best grass hay.. and so forth...


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Elana said:


> With a ligament tear you want to get weight off her. NO grain. Grass hay and not the best grass hay.. and so forth...


I do know how to get weight off a horse... It takes a while to do when you can't do anything but hand walk them... She has to have grain for her supplements. She gets Safe Choice Special Care but only 8 ounces of it so she can have her supplements. She gets only 4 flakes of hay a day. She was off work for 8 months and had been on a round bale because the barn owner wouldn't feed square bales. I'm extremely careful about what goes in her mouth.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

She looks MUCH better now than what she used to... She's lost at least 150 pounds.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Nevermind, I have no idea what I was seeing or where I was going with this.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Bit of a long back. Steep shoulder and her neck's pretty short. I am also suspicious about a parrot mouth but she may just be making faces...  Really beautiful horse though!


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

She's very pretty! I'm not sure if it's the pictures but she looks like she is standing under herself in the front. Just LOVE her color!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a saddlebred gelding whom has somewhat upright shoulder and longer back.. and I have to say that longer back and long legs just make him a very comfortable ride.. VERY comfy sitting his trot, will be doing dressage


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

MyBrandy said:


> I have a saddlebred gelding whom has somewhat upright shoulder and longer back.. and I have to say that longer back and long legs just make him a very comfortable ride.. VERY comfy sitting his trot, will be doing dressage


Her trot is very comfortable. My dressage trainer loves her gaits, especially her walk. She was giving me attitude the day I took the pictures so that's why she isn't squared up very well and she looks like her front legs stand under her. They don't really do that.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW! Tori shes looking much better! Shes really lost weight!!!


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> WOW! Tori shes looking much better! Shes really lost weight!!!


Thanks!!! We've been working very hard!!!


----------

